

Volkswagen Investing $70.5 Billion in new technology  - bishvili
http://www.motorauthority.com/blog/1051772_volkswagen-investing-70-5-billion-new-technology-should-ensue

======
brc
This kind of reporting is pretty irrelevant unless we know if this a decrease
or increase over the prior 5 years worth of investment. Note that this amount
includes new platform development as well as new factories and other
infrastructure.

It sounds like a lot of money but VW is a seriously large company. For all we
know, from 2005-2010 they spent 100b on new investments. The information is
out of context and thus, not much use.

------
elblanco
Hopefully it'll be spent on making cars that don't need constant servicing.

------
sleepingbot
This is irrelevant. It's PR. Short as well. I don't understand why it got to
the feed. Unless some users are voting after an order.

------
zaidf
Hey Car Industry, how about just making the iPod connectors a default with the
cars you ship? You'd think after a decade of iPods it'd be a given.

~~~
scalyweb
Having never owned an iPod but always having handheld gadgets around, I'd have
to kindly hope that the default external audio/media connection is NOT to a an
Apple product.

~~~
Tycho
all they really need is a little 5mm jack on the front panel.

